# Late bloomer, is it possible?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I had 24 eggs in the incubator. At day five I candled and saw that some were not developing and others that were clearly on their way. 

One of my blue/green eggs I left in there "just in case". Well today is day 7 and I took a look. One of the eggs I left in is looking like it is starting to develop but looks like a day 4 verses the day seven ones. The other eggs have great veining but this one had that small spider appearance you see early.
I turn them regularly and move them in different spots around the incubator.

Is it possible to have a late bloomer? Or is this not a viable egg?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're seeing the spider network of veins then it is developing. I would leave it be to see what happens and make note of it. I'd like to hear this egg's progression to hatch.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

The eggs is moving along. I candled yesterday day 12 and all looks good.
We will know soon enough.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

It quit


----------

